# Dog not acting right......very lethargic, slow, won't lie down, troubles getting up



## jwparker

Hello,
I am hoping to get some advice or suggestions on what could be wrong with my sweet Golden Retriever. Within the past couple days my dog has gone from a vibrant, active happy dog to very lethargic, and panting. I became increasingly worried last night when she wouldn't lay down and spent the evening pacing around the house. Her behavior is very strange compared to how she normally is, she is not interested in when I leave or come home and when I can finally get her to lay down she stays there until she absolutely has to get up. I took her to the vet this morning and the vet was very quick to blame it on her joints and prescribe an anti inflammatory. While my dog does have a history of arthritis, I have had her on a New Zealand originated supplement the past few years which has completely relieved all her symptoms of arthritis. When I explained to the vet it was more her behavior that I was concerned about, my comments were pretty much dismissed. None the less I had blood work done and will be getting the results later today. Besides my dog being a bit stiff the vet did not see anything else out of the ordinary. I do not attribute her behavior to her joints because like I said before I have her on a fantastic supplement that has allowed her to live nearly pain free since I started her on it. Her symptoms are a bit different, almost as if she has the flu, or some kind of infection. Does anyone have any advice or related stories on what the issue could be. I know I should probably let the vet do her job, but my dog is the love of my life and I can't sit back and chalk what I know is not normal behavior up to stiff joints. PLEASE HELP


----------



## LittleFr0g

I'd get a second opinion from a different vet if I were you. Poor baby, I hope you can get some answers soon!


----------



## Amaryllis

Maybe the supplement isn't working anymore. Pain does cause lethargy and panting in dogs, and arthritis causes difficulty lying down and getting back up.

Obviously, other things do cause the same symptoms. Did she have a fever? Did the vet press her belly and if so, did she react at all? Does she eat normally? What about drinking?

If you really feel that his diagnosis is wrong, take her to another vet right away.


----------



## RoughCollie

Was your dog tested for Lyme Disease? My dog had it, and a friend's dog was just diagnosed a couple of days ago -- he had symptoms similar to those of your dog.


----------



## spotted nikes

How old is the dog? Lyme disease, Cushings can both make them restless. Do you noticed increased water drinking, increased peeing and a ravenous appetite? Maybe getting into trash? If you notice the latter symptoms, get tested for Cushings. Otherwise make sure they test for Lyme.


----------



## Abbylynn

I know it is more expensive ... but when my dog Leeo had a sudden illness and the vet couldn't figure it out ... my gut told me something was just not right. I took him to the ER Vet. The ER Hospital has all the proper testing that my regular vet just did not. If I had waited another night he would have died a painful death. He was not able to be saved after a week in the Hospital ... but he did not have to die in pain at least. 

Always listen to your gut feelings.

I hope for an update to see how your poor little girl is doing. I am also saying prayers.


----------



## jwparker

Thank you guys so much for the replies! She does seem to be drinking water fine, and she did not have a fever at the vet, however I woke up in the middle of the night to her panting and she was very hot to the touch so she quite possibly had one last night. The vet did touch her stomach and she is not sensitive anywhere and the vet couldn't feel anything. After I got home from the vet I did a bit of research of my own and thought lymes disease sounded to be indicative of her symptoms. I called the vet and she said she did not test for any tick born disease (I guess that would be an additional cost) but that if there was any abnormalities in her hemoglobin (I think that is what she said) then she would suggest we test for tick diseases. She is 5 and I know as dogs get older sometimes there is only so much supplements can do, but this has JUST came on within a couple days. And she is fine when we go on walks, no limping or signs of pain, its just when she gets up that I notice a struggle. If this were a human I would think the symptoms were that of the flu..... tired, sore, lethargic, passive.


----------



## cwn am byth

I hope your dog is better now. Did you find out what it was? I ask because my dog had similar symptoms about 9 months ago and I took him to the vet the next day. Of course, the dog was acting fine when I got to the vet but they did all the blood work anyway. It came back fine and the dog has been ok since...sometimes he pants and acts senile, but he's quite elderly so I don't expect him to act like a two year old. I have him on a supplment for his joints, too, which has helped tremendously as far as mobility and energy are concerned - I couldn't be happier with it. Was it something serious or just a passing 'bad day' with your furry friend?


----------



## jwparker

Hi cwn am byth, yes my girl is just fine now. Thank you for asking  The vet really couldn't tell me what the issue was. Her blood tests came back perfect and the next day she was running around as if nothing was bothering her at all. I have some theories as to why she may have not been feeling well..... we were away visiting a friend, there was a severe drop in temperature that day, my friend has a cat.... all these things I think could have contributed to her uneasiness and stiffness. I did however disagree with the vet and her suggestions to put her on an anti-inflammatory. My girl has been on Hubrihound for 3 years now and this supplement has restored my faith in the holistic approach. It took my sweet golden from limping on 3 legs and not being able to walk a block down the street to the park, to a pain free, fun loving dog :rockon:so I was resistant to the anti-inflammatory and in the end I'm happy I gave her another day since she seemed back to normal. I'm still keeping a close eye on her but I think it may have just been an "I'm just not myself" kind of day (I have them all the time . Hows yours sweet pup doing?? Perhaps it was just a bad day for yours as well. I guess they are allowed to have those once in a while, just wish they could just tell us before the scare and vet appointments :wink:


----------



## cwn am byth

Glad your dog is fine. :clap2: Mine, too, but I never did find out what the problem was. Just old or an off-day like you suggested.


----------



## luvmyfurballs

I'm glad your dog is okay. I had an issue with my GSD about two months ago. Her eye whites were blood red, she had a temperature, and her white blood cell count was high. They determined it was an infection, but $1500.00 later and a million different tests for everything they never were able to tell me what was wrong. Everything came back negative. Now I watch her like a hawk!!


----------

